# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > سوال: ساخت فایل .exe از پروژه

## storm_saeed

درود 
من کد سی پلاس پلاس نوشتم در ویژال استودیو  میخواستم بدونم چه جور میشه از این کدا فایل .exe بسازم
Save all رو میزنم ولی نمیسازه
درضمن من 

new project------visual c+ ---- empty project
add new item
اینجوری ساختم پروژرو
ممنون میشم جواب بدید



'xxx.exe': Loaded 'C:\Users\saeed\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\xxxxl\Release\xxx.exe', Symbols loaded.
'xxxexe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\ntdll.dll', Cannot find or open the PDB file
'xxx.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\kernel32.dll', Cannot find or open the PDB file
'xxx.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\KernelBase.dll', Cannot find or open the PDB file
'xxx.exe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\msvcp100.dll', Cannot find or open the PDB file
'xxxexe': Loaded 'C:\Windows\System32\msvcr100.dll', Cannot find or open the PDB file
The program '[4332] xxx.exe: Native' has exited with code 0 (0x0).


درضمن این ارورارو هم میده

----------


## #target

اینجا قرار داره 
C:\Users\saeed\Documents\Visual Studio 2010\Projects\xxxxl\Release

یا از منوی Build گزینه Build project رو یزن بعد داخل پوشه پروژه فایل اجرایی داخل پوشه Debug یا Release قزاز داره

----------

